# I'm looking for a manga. That I can.. you know... buy?



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

So, I'm not looking for a webcomic.
But rather an actual manga that they sell in stores.
I live in canada, so it needs to be available here.
Yes, I have tried google.
I honestly can't find what I'm looking for.
So, if you know if any good manga that I could go out and purchase from lets say... coles... that'd be great!
Or, what I could search in google.
I've tried everything I can think of.. but you never know.

Please help?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 20, 2009)

If all you have by you is department/grocery stores, then It probably won't work out. Manga isn't quite that mainstream. If there are any Borders, Barnes&Noble, or Waldenbooks then that's different. I know for a fact that those places carry a very wide selection of manga.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there a Coles or Indigo near you? Go there.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

I said in my post something about a coles.
That's great that I should go there, and I ovbiously will.
What I'm asking, is if anyone knows of a good one that I should check out.

=/

Read the fucking post.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Read the fucking post.



People try to help, and this is the answer you give?

Stop being a prick, prick.


----------



## Molotov (Jul 20, 2009)

...Case Closed? I'm just throwing stuff out there; just do some research on the mangas others tell you (or some you already know of) and see whether you find it interesting or not to own.


----------



## Corto (Jul 20, 2009)

Sprout calm down.

To be fair, people should read the post though. She wasn't asking about where to buy mangas, but which to buy.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> Sprout calm down.
> 
> To be fair, people should read the post though. She wasn't asking about where to buy mangas, but which to buy.




Thank you.
=)


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I can give you a source.

http://www.viz.com/
http://www.tokyopop.com/

I don't know that might help.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 21, 2009)

It doesn't matter that you live in Canada. Nearly every manga you can get in the US is also available in Canada.

That said, what kinds of manga would you be interested in? What have you already read? Are you looking for something specific or just any manga?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 21, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Read the fucking post.



Ouch. Sorry. I was confused and thought you were just asking about where to find good stuff.

Some of my favorites:
For shonen/action I like Hellsing, YuYu Hakusho, Fullmetal Alchemist, Rurouni Kenshin, Samurai Champloo, and the few Cowboy Bebop series that have come out.
I'm not much for shojo but the few I do like are Fruits Basket, Chibi Vampire, and Fushigi Yugi.

Also, if you like video games there are some good manga adaptations out there. My personal favorites are those for Phoenix Wright and the Legend of Zelda games.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 1, 2009)

*Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service. * Solid humor, good horror, great interplay between characters. More of a cult hit, but it's worth buying.

*Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei. *Required reading, as far as I'm concerned. Tons of social commentary and the humor is off the wall. Fantastic characters.

*Uzumaki*. Some of the best visual horror I've seen in a while. The author is also responsible for *The Enigma Of Amigara Fault.*

I don't know. What kind of stuff do you like to read?

edit: *Shoulder a Coffin Kuro* is a fun and light-hearted story. Cute characters and whatnot. Two volumes. Quick read.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.onemanga.com/


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 1, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.onemanga.com/



^ This. Why read shit translations when you can get close to the real deal here (not that I don't still buy manga, because I do). :3


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 1, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.onemanga.com/



I am pretty sure that the OP asked for stuff to buy.

edit: I AM PRETTY SURE CONSIDERING THAT I READ THE OPENING POST AND WHATNOT A-DURR DURR.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 2, 2009)

why buy somthing you can get for free...
also, it's a good place to find manga, some you might want to buy


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> why buy somthing you can get for free...
> also, it's a good place to find manga, some you might want to buy



Okay, but they want to buy it, so that's not really relevant.

You can usually find Tezuka's "Buddha" pretty much anywhere. Its supposedly a really decent read.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, but they want to buy it, so that's not really relevant.
> 
> You can usually find Tezuka's "Buddha" pretty much anywhere. Its supposedly a really decent read.



I can vouch for that.

Tezuka also did *Adolf* but that's next to impossible to find nowadays. :<


----------



## clever-sleazoid (Aug 2, 2009)

Ouran High School Host Club.
Junjo Romantica (but you have to be 18+ to buy them since its yaoi)
The Wallflower (aka Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge)
D.Gray-Man.
Otomen.

Those are just a few of my favorites that I would recremend.
I'm not really sure what kind you're looking for but these (with the acception of DGM) are all shoujo manga.
But if you're looking for something shonen - I'd recremend Shaman King.
Or perhaps Death Note.

Hope this was some kinda help!​


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Stay the hell off the manga, mates. That stuff ruins your mind.
After all, 90% of all anime is child porn, and manga is just anime that doesn't move.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Sep 7, 2009)

^ durr hurr

Popping in again to recommend *Welcome to the NHK*. It's out of print, but I've seen it in most large stores that carry manga. Best of luck because it's disappearing quickly. The light novel will be released in December.


----------

